# Maasbree



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Loch Striven off the Firth of Clyde was a haven for laid up VLCCs during the 1970s and 1980s.This is the MAASBREE which was originally Safmarine/s GONDWANA, leaving in June 1985 as MAAS for Kaohsiung for breaking.She had lain in the Loch for approx. 3 years.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Do you know the story behind the name?
Maasbree is a Dutch name and "Maas" is the river through Rotterdam (in English the river "Meuse")
As far as I recall there was also a coaster named: Maasbree


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Not really sure.I take it because she was a Nedlloyd ship they decided to give her a good Netherlands name.


----------



## Hendo! (Nov 19, 2005)

Maasbree is a town in the southern Netherlands near the German border. It is near Venlo in the Limburg province.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

A nice shot of the Maasbree, but as far as I know, no coaster by that name, there were a few other Maas coasters, as: Maasborg,Maashaven,Maasmond.Maasplein,Maasvalk, and sure some more.


----------



## Timbo (May 19, 2008)

*First Command*

Hi 
My Father was Capt Donald Hindle and his first command was the Gondwana we had a big photo of it which faded so had an oil painting made of the photo.


----------



## Tynesider (Nov 4, 2007)

I could be wrong here but I thought that the previous name of the MAASBREE
was SINDE not GONDWANA. SINDE was bigger than GONDWANA which had a sistership KULU. 

My father is a retired Safmarine Captain who served on GONDWANA,BURLAND,MARLAND,KULAND as well as a number of Safmarine reefers and bulk carriers


----------



## SGidlow (Jul 23, 2019)

*It's a small world.*

I found this thread really interesting.
I sailed on the Burland in 1975.
In response to @Tynesider's post, my brother Mike Gidlow also sailed on the vessels listed in his post. In fact he spent an extended period in Japan commissioning the GONDWANA and then sealed on her for her maiden voyage and for a long time afterwards.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

MAASBREE became SINDE then MAAS.not GODWANDA.


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

carrying on this thread - i am looking for information on the tanker allamanda - which i believe was the first tanker safmarine owned


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*safmarine*



Tynesider said:


> I could be wrong here but I thought that the previous name of the MAASBREE
> was SINDE not GONDWANA. SINDE was bigger than GONDWANA which had a sistership KULU.
> 
> My father is a retired Safmarine Captain who served on GONDWANA,BURLAND,MARLAND,KULAND as well as a number of Safmarine reefers and bulk carriers


hello - not sure if you are still active on this site - would like to contact you privately regarding safmarine - thanks


----------

